# I'm a duck dog



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ranger has went from "What is that, and what do you expect me to do with it?"
To being the only dog on today's hunt.
He still needs some more experience, but he is retrieving shot ducks. And the big thing, he loves doing it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

How satisfying that must be for you. You took him as a dead dog walking and he has become a great dog. Not that he's perfect, yet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh, we have a lot of fun together too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So many thick high weeds, with small grass seeds still on the properties. 
Ranger scratched his eye looking for a downed duck in them yesterday morning.

The only good part of it. If you can consider it good. Is June had scratched hers a week and a half ago, and I still had medicine at the house.
That meant I didn't have to use a ER vet on Thanksgiving day. 
It's looking a little better today. Either it will continue to improve, or he will be at the vets.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> So many thick high weeds, with small grass seeds still on the properties.
> Ranger scratched his eye looking for a downed duck in them yesterday morning.
> 
> The only good part of it. If you can consider it good. Is June had scratched hers a week and a half ago, and I still had medicine at the house.
> ...


I swear my dogs only get injured on holidays so we end up at the ER vet and end up paying at least double... for peace of mind most of the time.

Hopefully it's just an abrasion and although super painful they heal pretty quick


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We've got a ER vet, with all the bells and whistles just a few minutes from the house. It's $150 just to walk through the door. They are 3, to 4 times the price of my regular vet, maybe more on somethings. 
But over a holiday, or if you need all the bells and whistles, they are great.
His eye keeps looking better, so I think he will be fine.
When June scratched her eye. I was able to swing by my vets. Didn't get charged for a office visit, and it was $22 for the meds.


----------

